# Driving licence in Sydney - do I need to sit a test????



## cammillie (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi,

Me again, can anyone let me know whether how I would get a sydney driving licence. I currently have a UK driving licence.

many thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, you'll have to take a driving test: International drivers

Dolly


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Copied from RTA site:

*Recognition of licences from certain countries*

The recognition of licences from certain countries was agreed nationally and commenced in NSW on 20 May 2002.

When converting your overseas licence to a NSW licence, if you hold an acceptable driver or rider licence from one of the recognised countries below, you will be exempt from:

* The driver/rider knowledge test, and 
* The practical driving/riding test.

Note: The exemptions only apply to applicants for Class C (car) and Class R (rider) licences.
Recognised countries

* Austria, Belgium, Canada, Croatia, Denmark, 
* Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Guernsey, 
* Ireland, Isle of Man (licences issued since 1 April 1991), Italy, Japan, Jersey, Luxembourg, 
* Malta (licences issued since 2 January 2004), Netherlands, New Zealand (except where a paper licence is presented), Norway, Portugal, 
* Singapore, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, United Kingdom, USA.


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

damn ... not us south africans !!! we prbably have the worst habits ... do you know whether we can operate on an international drivers licence for awhile.


----------



## spartaaa (Jun 4, 2010)

that might be worth to ask  i mean, i know that if you are indonesian or other asean citizen, you are allowed to rent and drive a car in singapore just using your local license.. no test even needed


----------



## cammillie (Jun 4, 2010)

*thanks*

many thanks, really appreciated.


*Recognition of licences from certain countries*

The recognition of licences from certain countries was agreed nationally and commenced in NSW on 20 May 2002.

When converting your overseas licence to a NSW licence, if you hold an acceptable driver or rider licence from one of the recognised countries below, you will be exempt from:

* The driver/rider knowledge test, and 
* The practical driving/riding test.

Note: The exemptions only apply to applicants for Class C (car) and Class R (rider) licences.
Recognised countries

* Austria, Belgium, Canada, Croatia, Denmark, 
* Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Guernsey, 
* Ireland, Isle of Man (licences issued since 1 April 1991), Italy, Japan, Jersey, Luxembourg, 
* Malta (licences issued since 2 January 2004), Netherlands, New Zealand (except where a paper licence is presented), Norway, Portugal, 
* Singapore, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, United Kingdom, USA.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

darkwing said:


> damn ... not us south africans !!! we prbably have the worst habits ... do you know whether we can operate on an international drivers licence for awhile.


We discussed this awhile ago on the forum (here).

In Victoria you can drive on an international license (in English or translated) for 6 months of your permanent visa and indefinitely on a temporary visa. Of course this means your license must be valid.

Not sure what the situation is in NSW.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

cammillie said:


> *Recognition of licences from certain countries*
> 
> The recognition of licences from certain countries was agreed nationally and commenced in NSW on 20 May 2002.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kinda funny, since EU licences are reciprocal to Aussie ones. Where is the borderline?


----------

